# Undersized passthrough humidifier uses too much water



## Ensign970 (12 mo ago)

I have a 28,000 cubic ft house (4,000 sq ft with 7" ceilings) with a Generalaire model 570 whole house humidifier which is rated for up to 12 gallons/day and is good for up to 1,200 sq ft (loose construction). Clearly the unit is undersized for the house. It runs 24/7, wastes a ton of water, and never achieves the desired humidity level of 35%. Any suggestions of what I might upgrade to? Should I get the biggest bypass with a smart controller to save water or go to steam. Some of the steam units I've looked at require and un-obstructed run of 3' before the steam nozzle and 5' after the nozzle. Based on the configuration of my ducts I can't get those clearances. Help!


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Probobly got the controls wrong. Do you have it set up to not run during an AC call. Do you have the unit fan relayed to your humidity call so when it needs humidity and not in a call for heat or cool it will kick on the fan to distribute to humidity. Finally have you observed it use ovef 12 gallons a day.


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

AC removes H2O from the air. During the summer shut it down or the system will cycle between adding water and removing water. When you add it back into the house air it brings heat with it.During a cooling call you are forcing equipment to fight itself literally


----------

